# The excuses they give....



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Our little rescue is full with strays, but every single day we're asked to take cats. Some of the cases are real heart breakers as the cats are genuine strays, or the elderly owner as died etc.

But some of the lame excuses we get are just beyond belief. One of them is getting more common. This one (from yesterday) is coming up quite regularly now...

_*"I've had my cats from kittens. 9 yrs old now. Unfortunately they're not getting on with my dog so they need to be re-homed"*_

_"That's a shame. How long have you had the dog?"_

_*"We got him last year"

*_
It makes my blood boil:Banghead
_*

*_


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Heart breaking how pets are just cast aside so easily


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ve heard them all too. I foster sick and orphaned kittens and the amount of “wild” kittens that are just “found” amazes me. Then said kittens turn up and are no where near wild. In fact a lot of them have obviously been cared for and well fed and quite are happy to be handled.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

the "excuse" given for handing in my Bertie by his previous owners was "he doesn't get on with my children" ! Turns out they'd had him since a kitten (he's now 8) and as their children came along they were allowed to use him as a toy - when Bertie had enough of being tormented and bullied he hit back the only way he knew how (by scratching and biting)  So instead of teaching the children how to handle and behave around small animals they got rid of Bertie. In fact he's a gentle little soul loves nothing more than a lap and a cuddle and not the monster they made him out to be - but his previous treatment has left him very wary and scared of strangers and children.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Practically every one of our cats and dogs over the years have been waifs and strays and other peoples’ cast offs


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Practically every one of our cats and dogs over the years have been waifs and strays and other peoples' cast offs


Yep all mine have been too Lurcherlad


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Bertie'sMum that story made me cry!
Lucky little Bertie to have moved on to such a perfect home now though.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> @Bertie'sMum that story made me cry!
> Lucky little Bertie to have moved on to such a perfect home now though.


It did upset me when I found out, but I was more angry at such thoughtlessness and stupidity !


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

And another one in the last 5 minutes...

"...being evicted tomorrow... can't take my 2 cats"

:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

IF YOU CANNOT OFFER A FOREVER HOME.... THEN YOU CANNOT OFFER A HOME!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

We home checked a lady today. She is a home owner, not a tenant. She works for a living (rare these days). Experienced cat owner who recently lost her elderly cat.Has a garden and a cat flap. No young children or other pets. Garden doesn't back onto a motorway. 

Wish they were all like her.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

GPTC said:


> And another one in the last 5 minutes...
> 
> "...being evicted tomorrow... can't take my 2 cats"
> 
> ...


That is unfair. People can become homeless for all kinds of reasons, and while it may be possible (if not ideal) to keep a dog while homeless, it's not really feasible to keep a cat. ANYONE can find themselves homeless. No one can look into the future and know where they will be in 15 years time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

I respect your opinion, but we'll have to agree to disagree.

We will not re-home to tenants.

Times have changed, unfortunately. In the past, tenancy was long term. Now, there are ludicrous numbers of tenants on short-term agreements. 

We put so much time and effort (and our own money) into these rescued kittys that we have to minimise the chances of them ending up back on the streets.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

GPTC said:


> And another one in the last 5 minutes...
> 
> "...being evicted tomorrow... can't take my 2 cats"
> 
> ...


Those of you that remember Missy (Bertie's predecessor), will remember that she was rescued by CPL because her owners were being evicted and intended to leave her behind. CPL were contacted by a neighbour and actually got to her just in time on the day of the eviction.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Don't get me wrong. I know that if you're a cat lover that should be enough in itself, but so many cats are being abandoned by tenants that I won't let our rescues add to the equation.

I do have some sympathy for the tenants.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

GPTC said:


> Don't get me wrong. I know that if you're a cat lover that should be enough in itself, but so many cats are being abandoned by tenants that I won't let our rescues add to the equation.
> 
> I do have *some sympathy* for the tenants.


Someone loses everything they have, maybe has to sleep rough, risking abuse, injury and a reduced life expectancy and you feel 'some' sympathy?! How kind!

BTW, did you realise that many homeless people were not formerly tenants, but homeowners? I hope you never have to find out the hard way just how easy it is to lose your home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> Someone loses everything they have, maybe has to sleep rough, risking abuse, injury and a reduced life expectancy and you feel 'some' sympathy?! How kind!
> 
> BTW, did you realise that many homeless people were not formerly tenants, but homeowners? I hope you never have to find out the hard way just how easy it is to lose your home.


I'm not trying to be kind. Far from it.

My concern is the welfare of the cats and the longevity of any re-homing.

Mis-placed kindness could contribute to another cat on the streets.

And I can still have sympathy for people who lose their homes. Unless you have the monopoly on sympathy?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow. I had cats whilst I had a home, we moved countries and temporary lived with my mom whilst my cats boarded with a good friend as my mom wouldn't have cats in the house.

She then made us homeless, which floored us, and we were extremely lucky to be house with the housing association and could take our cats back.

We had no control over being made homeless, and were extremely lucky.

Your superior attitude sucks, you should be thanking your lucky stars that you have never lost your home, particularly when you have a babe in arms and animals you are responsible for.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

GPTC said:


> My concern is the welfare of the cats and the longevity of any re-homing.
> 
> Mis-placed kindness could contribute to another cat on the streets.


You've completely missed the point. You started off by saying "IF YOU CANNOT OFFER A FOREVER HOME.... THEN YOU CANNOT OFFER A HOME!!!" And my point was that NO ONE is *guaranteed* not to lose their home. Some people sleeping rough on the streets are former millionaires. Many rough sleepers were formerly home owners. I am a sofa-surfing former home-owner. Your assumption that a home-owner can know they will be able to keep their home throughout their pet's life merely exposes your lack of understanding of homelessness issues. By all means only rehome to home owners if that is what you feel is best - but that doesn't mean they are guaranteed never to have to rehome their pets.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Whilst we all like to think that we have offered all of our pets forever homes, I don't think anyone can hand on heart say they know exactly what their circumstances are going to be in 10 or 15 years time. Yes there are measure we can take to reduce the risk of changing circumstances but they can't be eliminated completely.

That said I am sure there are people out there that don't think beyond the end of the week!

Hannah


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I think GPTC is trying to say that if you own your own home, the probability of having to ever rehome your cat is lower.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

TriTri said:


> I think GPTC is trying to say that if you own your own home, the probability of having to ever rehome your cat is lower.


I would agree. But it still stands that if you are only going to rehome a cat to someone who can guarantee to be able to look after it for the life of that animal, you are not going to rehome many cats. Illness, injury, bankruptcy, domestic violence...the list of things that can cause people to lose their homes is a long one. It's not as simple as GPTC likes to think it is.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

On the flip side, many tenants with housing associations have long term rolling contracts with a secure tenancy. Why should they be deprived of a companion, because they are a HA or council tenant? Their home is as secure as a purchased property.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Added to that, many rescues do not allow indoor homes, then the problem of finding homes for cats in rescues is harder....:Bookworm

I think @Willow_Warren said it well, there can be many unforeseen future circumstances but sometimes people are careless and don't think.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, and on the subject of home-owners providing more secure homes...one of the 'best' (i.e. worst) excuses for rehoming I ever heard was from a woman who owned outright her own home plus several others. She had redecorated the living room and the fur would show up too much on the new carpet... I think attitude is more important than circumstances. Some people will sacrifice a lot to keep their pets, others just rehome on a whim.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm not computer savvy enough to do the multi quote bit so can't address each point as I would like, but in a nut shell...

_
*Your superior attitude sucks, you should be thanking your lucky stars that you have never lost your home, particularly when you have a babe in arms and animals you are responsible for.*_

I am not offended by your insult. If my attitude towards tenants and homelessness sucks (with regard to adopting a cat), then so be it. Tough.

And I repeat a little louder..... I AM STILL ALLOWED TO HAVE, AND DO HAVE, SYMPATHY FOR PEOPLE THAT LOSE THEIR HOMES!!!

_*I think GPTC is trying to say that if you own your own home, the probability of having to ever rehome your cat is lower....*_

Yes, exactly. Thank you. It's not rocket science.

_*It's not as simple as GPTC likes to think it is.*_

No, it's not. So I try to minimize the risk.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

GPTC said:


> And another one in the last 5 minutes...
> 
> "...being evicted tomorrow... can't take my 2 cats"
> 
> ...


This in unfair. I rent, I currently have to find a new home through no fault of my own. The cats are pretty much the biggest factor with any home we look at.

Why shouldn't I be able to have cats? You will struggle to find 3 more loved cats on earth than my bunch.

In this day and age more and more young people are stuck renting. If everyone shared your attitude a lot of deeply loved cats would still be looking for homes.

Anyway, how many home owners don't have a mortgage? What if they lose their job and can't make the payments? Then they might have to rent! Maybe rescues and breeders should only let millionaires have a pet?


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

GPTC said:


> _*I think GPTC is trying to say that if you own your own home, the probability of having to ever rehome your cat is lower....*_
> 
> Yes, exactly. Thank you. It's not rocket science.


Could you quote a link to the statistics for this please? I think you may be mistaken. With many people being allowed to over-stretch themselves and becoming mortgaged / loaned up to the hilt, it oly takes a small change in circumstances and many more homeowners discover that they are maybe not as secure as they once thought.

I really hope that it never happens to you (or do I, given your horrible attitude), maybe it would teach you a valuable lesson about not judging other people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Doyley said:


> Could you quote a link to the statistics for this please? I think you may be mistaken. With many people being allowed to over-stretch themselves and becoming mortgaged / loaned up to the hilt, it oly takes a small change in circumstances and many more homeowners discover that they are maybe not as secure as they once thought.
> 
> I really hope that it never happens to you (or do I, given your horrible attitude), maybe it would teach you a valuable lesson about not judging other people.


So my attitude sucks and is horrible. Again, tough.

As for judging other people, anybody that want's to adopt a cat that I've rescued from the streets will be judged.

_*This in unfair. I rent, I currently have to find a new home through no fault of my own. The cats are pretty much the biggest factor with any home we look at.*_

Fair or unfair doesn't enter into it when rehoming cats. The best and most likely to be a good loving forever home is what counts. I'm not a heartless so-and-so. I'm sorry that you need to find a new home. It's great that your cat's are your priority.

My cats are my priority.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think anyone who has any involvement with animal rescue will admit that the longer you spend in that environment, the more disillusioned you become with mankind. @GPTC is putting his money where his mouth is and funding his own cat rescue which is probably more than the rest of us manage.
The unfortunate truth is that it is difficult enough to find a decent rental that will allow one pet, but once one has several animals that task becomes ever harder.
House hunting is hard, eviction is awful but in this day and age no one can be pushed out of a property without several month's notice.
I think the point is that some tenants seem to leave any concern about their animals until the very last minute and then feel that emotional blackmail should magically open up a space in a rescue centre, expecting someone else to sort out the problem.
I've fostered cats myself that are being given away on gumtree in these circumstances. The posters threaten to turf the cats out on the streets unless someone else steps in, collects the animals, covers costs and makes arrangements.
@GPTC, let off steam all you like, impose whatever criteria you see fit on your re-homes, just please keep up the good work that you do.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Given your poor attitude towards ethical breeding, it doesn't surprise me that you are so unwilling to look beyond your small sphere 

FYI, my comment wasn't a judgement, it was a statement of fact. Your attitude on this and various other topics across this forum is poor at best.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> @GPTC is putting his money where his mouth is and funding his own cat rescue which is probably more than the rest of us manage.


I rescued cats for a number of years, out of my own pocket. There is no excuse for the appalling level of judgement directed at people who often have no choice in their living situation.

Thank goodness other rescues don't have such ridiculous criteria, given that more people now rent than home own, we would have an even worse rescue crisis on our hands.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A good point by @Paddypaws is that in GPTC's rescue, it is his private rescue and he can choose who to home to or not home to.

Not everyone will agree on this site as in real life, disagreements happen.

I don't have my own rescue but often visit and help out in one. We are in a major urban area and most of the people who give new homes to the cats live in flats and do not have outdoor access. We are not in the U.K.. From what I have seen on here many U.K. rescues prefer not to give indoor homes unless the cat is disabled or ill.

I think the more restrictions you create, the fewer homes given and the more people will turn to breeders or newspaper adverts rather than turning to a rescue. I imagine though a smaller rescue could do things on a case by case basis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> Given your poor attitude towards ethical breeding, it doesn't surprise me that you are so unwilling to look beyond your small sphere
> 
> FYI, my comment wasn't a judgement, it was a statement of fact. Your attitude on this and various other topics across this forum is poor at best.


My attitude towards breeding is very clear and no secret.. It is unethical to breed cats when there are far to many cats and not enough good homes. It does not matter to me that you breed fancy cats. You are just adding to the problem. But it is your choice to add to the problem, as it is my choice to try to achieve the best chances for the cats I rescue.

FYI, your comment IS a judgement, NOT a statement of fact. It is a statement of your opinion. You are entitled to it. As I am entitled to mine. I have no problem with your opinion.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What we choose to do, whether it be rescue or breeding, it is our choice and I do not want this thread to degenerate into angry snipes against one another.
Personally, while I can applaud @GPTC doing what they believe to be the best for the cats in their care, I think being so closed against people in rented accomodation drives potential owners into the arms of back yard breeders..


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

GPTC said:


> My attitude towards breeding is very clear and no secret.. It is unethical to breed cats when there are far to many cats and not enough good homes. It does not matter to me that you breed fancy cats. You are just adding to the problem. But it is your choice to add to the problem, as it is my choice to try to achieve the best chances for the cats I rescue.
> 
> FYI, your comment IS a judgement, NOT a statement of fact. It is a statement of your opinion. You are entitled to it. As I am entitled to mine. I have no problem with your opinion.


Your choice IS adding to the problem, far more than mine, because there are plenty of excellent people and excellent homes that you decide to rule out because you are too judgemental.

I absolutely agree that you need to be careful about who cats go to, they need to be good, loving homes, but that does not automatically mean those people will be in owned homes, or that people in rented accommodation cannot provide that.

Fewer and fewer people are able to buy in this economy, by restricting homes in the way you do, you are encouraging people to go to backyard breeders, particularly in light of the fact that by your own admission you get *many *people contacting you about indoor homes that have been refused by bigger rescues.

Pedigree cats do not add to the problem of rescues. If someone wants to spend £500+ on a cat then they are already inclined not to rescue, for whatever reason, and that's ok. Breeders who work to produce gene tested, healthy kittens, are a million miles apart from a backyard breeder. They do not compare.

Equally, a rescue who has flexible rehoming on a case-by-case basis is far more likely to find suitable forever homes for their cats.

Rescuing is already difficult, with inconsistencies between areas, rescues, and this ridiculous insistence that cats *must* go outside. You are already restricting available homes in an already restrictive rescue area. This will force people to go to bybs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> Fewer and fewer people are able to buy in this economy, by restricting homes in the way you do, you are encouraging people to go to backyard breeders, particularly in light of the fact that by your own admission you get *many *people contacting you about indoor homes that have been refused by bigger rescues.


Please allow me to correct you Rufus 15.

By restricting homes in the way I do, I am encouraging people to go to other rescues that will home to rented households. I would never ever encourage anybody to go to a breeder.

By my own admission I get *many *people contacting me about giving up their cats because they are moving out / being evicted from their rented accomodation.

I have said on other posts that we WILL home to indoor only if we have a cat that needs indoor only and a possible adopter with a home that needs to be indoor only.

None of our current residents fit this criteria, but there are other rescues locally that do have cats requiring indoor homes. There's nothing stopping somebody adopting from these rescues if they need an indoor cat.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

GPTC said:


> By restricting homes in the way I do, I am encouraging people to go to other rescues that will home to rented households.


You are sorely misguided if you think that's what happens.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Doyley said:


> Could you quote a link to the statistics for this please? I think you may be mistaken. With many people being allowed to over-stretch themselves and becoming mortgaged / loaned up to the hilt, it oly takes a small change in circumstances and many more homeowners discover that they are maybe not as secure as they once thought.
> 
> I really hope that it never happens to you (or do I, given your horrible attitude), maybe it would teach you a valuable lesson about not judging other people.


It was my quote and no I'm not mistaken. The local letting agency where I live has over 200 pet owners waiting for rental properties and he says they have no chance whatsoever. My friend managed to find a rental who eventually agreed to him taking his cats, but only by paying over £40000 deposit up front, so very difficult here. I use to rent through friends, but then bought to secure/provide forever homes for my cats. Rental availability really depends on where you live. Mortgages have tightened up considerably and people can no longer mortgage up to the hilt, unless they already did so prior to the crash, but those that have already done so, would have put down large deposits and should have sufficient equity now to secure the future of their pets. GPTC is putting quality before quantity and that's GPTC's choice, especially after picking up the pieces for so many people, whether through no fault of their own or otherwise. It boils down to rental availability for people with pets and down to the individual and their priorities. When you work in cat rescue centres you may see things differently to the general cat owner.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

TriTri said:


> It was my quote and no I'm not mistaken. The local letting agency where I live has over 200 pet owners waiting for rental properties and he says they have no chance whatsoever. My friend managed to find a rental who eventually agreed to him taking his cats, but only by *paying over £40000 deposit up front*, so very difficult here. I use to rent through friends, but then bought to secure/provide forever homes for my cats. Rental availability really depends on where you live. Mortgages have tightened up considerably and people can no longer mortgage up to the hilt, unless they already did so prior to the crash, but those that have already done so, would have put down large deposits and should have sufficient equity now to secure the future of their pets. GPTC is putting quality before quantity and that's GPTC's choice, especially after picking up the pieces for so many people, whether through no fault of their own or otherwise. It boils down to rental availability for people with pets and down to the individual and their priorities. When you work in cat rescue centres you may see things differently to the general cat owner.


So again, just your opinion and the opinion of locals and friends, no actual facts or statistics.

And a £40k deposit for a rental???? You are definitely mistaken!!

I thought that I had bought my "forever" home too a few years ago, but things happened that were out of my control and I lost everything so I say again: Just because you own your property at the moment, does not guarantee that your life will never change. There has been a massive boom in the help to buy schemes which are available on new build homes. So people are signing up to these deals, paying way over the odds and then ending up in.....guess what.......negative equity......so the housing market has changed yes, but is it better or more secure? I'm not so sure.

GPTC can run their rescue whichever way they like and of course they are entitled to their opinion, but that doesn't mean that everyone else has to agree.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

TriTri said:


> It was my quote and no I'm not mistaken. *The local letting agency where I live has over 200 pet owners waiting for rental properties and he says they have no chance whatsoever*. My friend managed to find a rental who eventually agreed to him taking his cats, but only by paying over £40000 deposit up front, so very difficult here. I use to rent through friends, but then bought to secure/provide forever homes for my cats. Rental availability really depends on where you live. Mortgages have tightened up considerably and people can no longer mortgage up to the hilt, unless they already did so prior to the crash, but those that have already done so, would have put down large deposits and should have sufficient equity now to secure the future of their pets. GPTC is putting quality before quantity and that's GPTC's choice, especially after picking up the pieces for so many people, whether through no fault of their own or otherwise. It boils down to rental availability for people with pets and down to the individual and their priorities. When you work in cat rescue centres you may see things differently to the general cat owner.


This isn't my experience of letting out houses, nearly all of the tenants who enquire on my properties haven't had pets except for 1.

And surely £40000 is a typo? If it isn't why not just buy a place??

Edit: cross posted with @Doyley about the deposit.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Doyley said:


> So again, just your opinion and the opinion of locals and friends, no actual facts or statistics.
> 
> And a £40k deposit for a rental???? You are definitely mistaken!!
> 
> ...


@Doyley. I have given you facts, not opinions. It's my best friend that I have known since school, who not only has no reason to lie to me over his rental costs, but I have seen the paperwork. It's a very expensive area he chooses to rent in. Yes £40,000, no [email protected] The local agent is giving his facts and it's not in his favour to do so, so no reason for him to lie, which I presume you are saying they or I are mistaken? The local agent doesn't deal with a handful of tenants, but many hundreds and I suspect he has a few branches. I know the local sales and letting markets here, so I find it believeable. I've also had a lot of experience in rehoming people's cats. 
What are the statistics you are looking for Doyley? I don't quite understand?
Yes there are help to buy schemes here too on properties with inflated values and no one can guarantee their future, but some can prepare for the worst (no not all)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

So, yesterday's tenant inquiry (I should start a thread called "The daily tenant excuse thread"). 


The wife relayed this one to me late last night.

It's a tale of 'good tenant, bad tenant'

Good tenant was/is a cat owner. Moved from one rented to another rented and took their cat with them. Obviously was a difficult job finding a rental that allowed pets. 

Bad tenant was also a cat owner and moved out of the said rental but left their cat behind. 

Good tenant had forwarding address so contacted them and was told they don't want the cat any more and are not coming back to get it.

Good tenant contacted RSPCA and CP. RSPCA now have a 'open case' and have told the good tenant they are intending to prosecute (if that's the right word) bad tenant for abandonment, about which there is apparently some law. 

Neither RSPCA nor CP have been to good tenant to see the cat, which good tenant is now feeding but will not be adopting.

This was 6 weeks ago. We were contacted yesterday. The good tenant is a friend of my wife's hairdresser which is how she found out about us (if it was just a call from joe public we would suspect just another tenant making excuses to get rid of their cat) so we are taking this one seriously.

The biggest joke, and the reason I nave NO SYMPATHY for this bad tenant, is that they did manage to find a rental that take pets, as they took both their dogs.


Some people need to wake up, smell the coffee, remove their rose tinted blinkers, and see what's really going on. Yes, when somebody buys a fancy cat for £XXXX of course they're going to be less likely to give it up, tenant or not, but when they get a rescue and pay a pittance donation that doesn't even cover the basics they can see it as "just a cat", if they are that type of person. That's the type of person we are trying to weed out, and if you can't see that you're in denial. Some people can't even believe we have the cheek to ask for a donation! Like they will ever get a cat from us!

99% of the calls we get regarding abandoned cats involve tenants.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

99% of tenants do not abandon cats. Many home owners also abandon cats. Your experience is not indicative of the wider picture.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead 

99% of tenants do not abandon cats. Agreed. But 99% of cat abandonments are from tenants.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yet you tar all tenants with the same brush. Interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

If it means not letting one of our rescues end up back on the streets..... DAMN RIGHT!

Did you get a pair of these for Xmas?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

GPTC said:


> If it means not letting one of our rescues end up back on the streets..... DAMN RIGHT!
> 
> Did you get a pair of these for Xmas?


Not at all, I just prefer not to tar people with the same brush and take each person, family or home on its own merits. Sadly many people here rented and see 'problem family'.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

TriTri said:


> @Doyley. I have given you facts, not opinions. It's my best friend that I have known since school, who not only has no reason to lie to me over his rental costs, but I have seen the paperwork.
> 
> It's a very expensive area he chooses to rent in. Yes £40,000, no [email protected]
> 
> ...


So the information comes from your best friend - where are your government statistics, proven numbers? What your friends tell you is OPINION.

Absolute rubbish - a £40k deposit for a rental?! To be brutally honest, anyone that sinks a £40k deposit into a rental is an utter fool - you could buy for less than that and then be able to rescue from GPTC  Absolutely laughable.

Yes, this may be true of the market in your little "bubble" area - but there is a whole world out there you know and areas vary massively.

The fact is that you have your opinion and I have mine - we do not agree and that is fine, but you don't seem to understand that what is true in YOUR area is not the norm for the entire world......just try not to be so small minded, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

Yawwwwwwnnnnn.

Your tit for tat is becoming boring!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

TriTri said:


> My friend managed to find a rental who eventually agreed to him taking his cats, but only by paying over £40000 deposit up front,


I sure hope your friends landlord/agent knows exactly what they are doing. No one in the right mind would ever take more than 2 months rent off a tenant because they are basically creating a "premium tenancy" which is an absolute nightmare!

Basically your friend can sublet the house, turn it into a HMO, or even assign the tenancy to someone else, all without the landlords permission and as "premium tenancies" are generally only given on a minimum 20 year basis, the landlord may not even be able to serve notice on your friend for over 20 years 

All this blew up years ago down in London where owners of prestige properties were taking huge deposits off tenants but Section 15 of the Housing Act is very clear.

I've never come across one myself in my 22 years in lettings, but it was covered on an ARLA course many years ago. I cannot believe any landlord these days would be so dumb :Jawdrop

I would highly recommend your friend checks the paperwork for the deposit registration, because to my knowledge they would not be covered for that amount, unless it's in a custodial scheme, which i've never dealt with (where the landlord has given the money to one of the DPS rather than keep it themselves). I know with 'mydeposits' the maximum you can register is £16666.67.

Edited to add: sorry @GPTC for taking the thread off topic


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> I sure hope your friends landlord/agent knows exactly what they are doing. No one in the right mind would ever take more than 2 months rent off a tenant because they are basically creating a "premium tenancy" which is an absolute nightmare!
> 
> Basically your friend can sublet the house, turn it into a HMO, or even assign the tenancy to someone else, all without the landlords permission and as "premium tenancies" are generally only given on a minimum 20 year basis, the landlord may not even be able to serve notice on your friend for over 20 years
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!

But oh no, their best friend since school only gives absolute facts and cannot possibly be wrong  so I guess this friend is due to be in big trouble 

My best friend since school thinks that she can sing like Beyonce......does that make it true? Erm....heck no!!! :Facepalm :Singing


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Please stop this personal bickering. This thread will be closed otherwise.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> On the flip side, many tenants with housing associations have long term rolling contracts with a secure tenancy. Why should they be deprived of a companion, because they are a HA or council tenant? Their home is as secure as a purchased property.


This is sort of the situation my sister is in. She came back to this country two years ago after five years working abroad. She can not afford to buy a home because of how difficult it is to get on the property ladder now. She stayed with me until she was more organised and now she has a sweet little flat with a rolling contract that has provided her with a secure home for as long as she needs it. She took the time to find a landlord who would accept pets as she has always had cats in the past and would like one as a companion as she now lives alone. She has a good, well paying, secure job and is a responsible and kind person who will provide a wonderful home for a cat when she is ready to apply to rescues.

For a person like her, an experienced cat owner who would always put her new friend first, to be refused only because she rents would be absurd. It has to be taken on an individual, case by case basis. Putting blanket bans on things like renters is only potentially denying cats good homes and keeping rescue spaces full unnecessarily. Sure, if at the home check the home is deemed not stable enough or the situation doesn't seem right, turn the potential home down. But to not even give renters a chance is not doing the cats any favours at all IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

We have fostered on and off for 20+ years. We previously fostered for a larger (but not large) rescue. They asked no questions about where a cat came from and not much more about where they were going. Needless to say, every homing that did not last was a tenant. When we started our own rescue we did start by asking the tenants for letters from the landlords that showed the tenant was allowed to keep pets, what type and how many, and to clearly state the length of the tenancy. We have to date never received a single letter. If we had ever received one we would then have proceeded with a home check.

Aahlly, it is very difficult to separate the desirable tenant from the undesirable. For this reason we have to have a blanket ban. The only time we would now consider deviating would be a tenant we already know or through a trusted friend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

Doyley said:


> My best friend since school thinks that she can sing like Beyonce......does that make it true? Erm....heck no!!! :Facepalm :Singing


I've heard your friend sing.

You're not wrong!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

GPTC said:


> We have fostered on and off for 20+ years. We previously fostered for a larger (but not large) rescue. They asked no questions about where a cat came from and not much more about where they were going. Needless to say, every homing that did not last was a tenant. When we started our own rescue we did start by asking the tenants for letters from the landlords that showed the tenant was allowed to keep pets, what type and how many, and to clearly state the length of the tenancy. *We have to date never received a single letter*. If we had ever received one we would then have proceeded with a home check.


You have been very unfortunate in your experience - perhaps it is the area you are in. Where I live, it's standard to get a letter from the landlord. If you are letting through an agency, you also have to sign a separate form outlining the pet-keeping permission - e.g. what the pet is and is not allowed to do and how many you can have and what species.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Here's one for you @GPTC


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Here's one for you @GPTC
> View attachment 348234


Can I just say, from the photo, that is not a Siamese cat. Shame on the owner for giving it up whatever the breed and shame on whoever sold it to them. Not in the UK though I note.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

CuddleMonster said:


> You have been very unfortunate in your experience - perhaps it is the area you are in. Where I live, it's standard to get a letter from the landlord. If you are letting through an agency, you also have to sign a separate form outlining the pet-keeping permission - e.g. what the pet is and is not allowed to do and how many you can have and what species.


Hmm... I think you have a very valid point regarding area. If I was in deepest rural countryside I'd probably have had a vastly different experience. In the town where I live we are littered with incredibly dumpy, massively overpopulated, total turd-hole estates, where virtually 100% of the residents are tenants to either the council or the housing agency (it's about 50/50 over the whole town). Council properties outnumber owner/buyer properties, and probably 50% of the owner/buyer properties are let out to tenants. Actual owner/buyers are definitely in the minority.

The home check that we passed at the weekend is outside our town in a slightly more prosperous part of the country.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Can I just say, from the photo, that is not a Siamese cat. Shame on the owner for giving it up whatever the breed and shame on whoever sold it to them. Not in the UK though I note.


It doesn't surprise me in the least that this is in the US and they have called a colourpoint short-haired a Siamese, likely for a quick rehome.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

GPTC said:


> Hmm... I think you have a very valid point regarding area. If I was in deepest rural countryside I'd probably have had a vastly different experience. In the town where I live we are littered with incredibly dumpy, massively overpopulated, total turd-hole estates, where virtually 100% of the residents are tenants to either the council or the housing agency (it's about 50/50 over the whole town). Council properties outnumber owner/buyer properties, and probably 50% of the owner/buyer properties are let out to tenants. Actual owner/buyers are definitely in the minority.
> 
> The home check that we passed at the weekend is outside our town in a slightly more prosperous part of the country.


I very much hope you don't mean to say that all housing association or council tenants are any less desirable people because of who their landlord is.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You've been asked several times to stop this bickering ,now closed.


----------

